# Que'in on the Red (Louisiana)



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 16, 2009)

One coming up in the Alexandria/Pineville, Louisiana area on March 20th and 21st.  Think me and some of my friends are going to enter.  Should be a good time.  Blues Traveler will be performing Friday night.  

http://www.queinonthered.com/


----------

